# Cable Trench



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

Long story short, I never set up cable internet when I moved into my house a couple of years ago, now I am looking to get it installed. I assume the cable company is going to have to have the wire buried between the cable box and my house.

How much is this going to mess up my yard? What kind of tool do they use to trench? If anyone has any experience with this, let me know!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Here they use a ditch witch to pull the cable and a side drill to go under the driveway. Do it later in the year when the ground is not bone dry, otherwise they tear it up. Too wet is also bad (after a rain).


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Here they just run the cable from the connection at the street and to the house and a week later a crew comes and takes a shovel and folds back the sod and a bit of soil and drop the cable in.


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

I wonder if I can ask them to hand trench it, really rather not have a trenching machine come through my yard. I'm one year post renovation on my front yard and finally feel like its starting to look decent.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Greenrebellion said:


> I wonder if I can ask them to hand trench it, really rather not have a trenching machine come through my yard. I'm one year post renovation on my front yard and finally feel like its starting to look decent.


I buried my comcast line myself. Their crews were way behind. Wanted to do the same with my fiber line but those gius were fast. Also don't really bury it so I guess that's why they were so fast.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I just had mine installed with a ditch witch. It really did a lot of damage and left a pocket of unfilled space that I had to re compact by hand. They had a third party do it, so you could talk to them and negotiate terms I bet.


----------



## Greenrebellion (Jun 13, 2018)

Fistertondeluxe said:


> I buried my comcast line myself. Their crews were way behind. Wanted to do the same with my fiber line but those gius were fast. Also don't really bury it so I guess that's why they were so fast.


Maybe I'll just bury it myself. I believe they come out, lay the wire, do the install and then have a third party come back to bury. How did you bury yours? How deep, what kind of shovel or tool?


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

I had my underground cable replaced a couple years ago, and it did very little damage. It was completely unnoticeable after a couple months.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

@Greenrebellion I just used a shovel and dug down and rocked the shovel back and forth and dropped the cable in as I went along. Maybe 4-6 inches deep


----------

